# Alternative zu Asus AI Suite



## hybrid79 (29. Mai 2015)

Gibt es hier gute Alternativ Programme? AI Suite wird ja eh nicht mehr wirklich gepflegt zumindest nicht für mein Board.


----------



## mattinator (29. Mai 2015)

Bestimmte Tools der Suite lassen sich auch aus den neueren Versionen für aktuelle Mainboards updaten. Welche Funktionen der Suite nutzt Du überhaupt und welches Mainboard ?


----------



## hybrid79 (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo ist das Asus P8z68 Deluxe.

Z.b. Überwachung Lueftersteuerung Overclocking, etc.


----------



## Abductee (30. Mai 2015)

Die Asus-Lüftersteuerung im UEFI geht eigentlich sehr gut zum einstellen, warum willst du da unter Windows nochmal künstlich eingreifen?
Overclocking solltest du auch im UEFI einstellen.

Sensorwerte lassen sich sehr gut mit HWiNFO64 auslesen.
HWiNFO, HWiNFO32/64 - Download


----------



## mattinator (30. Mai 2015)

Die Lüftersteuerung kann mit der AI Suite schon etwas komfortabler konfiguriert werden, als im BIOS. Die Werte werden aus der AI Suite auch in das BIOS zurückgeschrieben. Allerdings ist der Funktionsumfang diesbezüglich vom Mainboard / BIOS beschränkt, nicht von der Software-Version der AI Suite. D.h., Du kannst selbst mit der ersten ausgelieferten Version nicht weniger machen, als mit den gg.f verfügbaren Updates für aktuelle Mainboards. Bzgl. OC und Überwachung stimme ich *Abductee* voll zu, mit HWiNFO kannst Du sogar Aktionen an den Sensoren konfigurieren.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2015)

Die erste Frage die sich mir stellt ist ob du überhaupt ein konkretes Problem mit der aktuellen Version der AI Suite hast. Wenn die einfach gut läuft gibt es ja auch keinen Grund für Pflege/Wechsel.


----------



## hybrid79 (30. Mai 2015)

Nein ist alles gut damit, aber dachte es gibt evtl. was besseres, aktuelleres.


----------

